# What would you value a used 2006 SWF 1504?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

What would you value a used 2006 SWF 1504? They are asking $15k. Is that a good deal? They are going out of business so I thought I'd offer $10k cash.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE a bit to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

What's a new one cost?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If it's well taken care of..... 10 to 15 in a bad economy 15 to 18 in a good. The only thing I'm not sure of with that particular 4 head is if they fixed the issues that they had in the 2000-2002 multi-head machines. Get the serial number a talk to a tech outside of SWF or MESA to get their perspective.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

these are 20K new. I would make sure it is paid off and not been refinanced. if it has been you will have it repo'd no matter what you paid. 

i would offer not a penny over $10K if they can demonstrate proof of ownership and that all heads work at max speed. If not maybe 8K. then contact swf to go over it and bring it up to spec and you will have a 20K machine.

bring your movers with your cash. you want to take it with you.

if you can get the software, all designs done, customer list, etc. maybe pay a little more. 

make sure you get all cap frames, hoops (2 per size per head) and other tools and supplies in your price.

finally call swf and talk to the sales person. they will know the customer and the situation and can give you some pretty good insight into the machine and the customer.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

binki said:


> these are 20K new.


20K for a SWF 4head new?? 
they are about $40k here.
If I could get a new 4 head for $20K I would - no mucking around with second hand.
20k here gets a full size single head 
compact singles $8-15K new depending on brand


----------

